# which substrate is best.



## Nick16 (2 Jan 2009)

i have some choices to complement my akadama, black gravel and my aquabasis.

which is best: (it would help if you have used them but some knowledge is fine)

1) Tropica substrate    http://www.aquaessentials.co.uk/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=1120

2) Tetra plant complete   http://www.aquaessentials.co.uk/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=487

3) ferplast    http://www.aquaessentials.co.uk/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=1335

4) Caribsea eco complete http://www.aquaessentials.co.uk/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=190

thanks


----------



## George Farmer (2 Jan 2009)

I've used three out of four and they all performed well.  It's hard to say which was best as they were in very different set ups.

If you're mixing it with Akadama etc. then personally I'd go for the least expensive.


----------



## Nick16 (2 Jan 2009)

well it will be below the akadama (underneath   ) but i know the eco complete is expensive but i couldnt decide out of the others. it may have to be decided on price or colour which i also have no clue on, or particle size, and texture (e.g pumice or clay or easily crushable etc, all these properties will be a factor but thats why i need someone who has used them!)


----------



## aaronnorth (2 Jan 2009)

why would you want more than akadama and aquabsis? 2 substrates is usually the most people use, not many go into more than this unless it is a micxture of quartz gravel, etc.

If it was me i would go with the tropica as it has a high CEC, capped with gravel. You could have the aquabasis on the very bottom if you wish.

The ferplast & tetraplant are very similar to the aquabasis anyway.


----------



## Nick16 (2 Jan 2009)

aaron whats CEC?


----------



## aaronnorth (2 Jan 2009)

Nick16 said:
			
		

> aaron whats CEC?



Cation Exchange capacity. It draws positive elemnets (cations) into the substrate like Mg+, Ca+, K+ to make them available to plant roots.


----------



## Nick16 (2 Jan 2009)

looks like i will get that, i dont need the big bag. i might try an experiment and have tropica substrate on one island and Aquabasis on the other. and then see which grows best. does that sound good? or am i being wierd     :?:


----------



## johnny33 (8 Jan 2009)

*Re: What Substrate Do I need?*

How many kilos of TetraPlant Complete Substrate  do I need to add to my aquarium ( 240 Litre ) and what other thing do I have to buy before adding the gravel?
I read on Aquarium books about plants and some books mentioned the Substrate Heating Cables  are they any good and what Watts of Cable do I need?
Thank you 
Johnny33


----------



## BINKSY1973 (8 Jan 2009)

Hi Johnny

                First off you do not need heating cables, there are plenty of topics on here about them.

                   Second the following link will help to calculate sustrate for you.

http://www.plantedtank.net/substratecalculator.html

                Cheers Gordon.


----------



## BINKSY1973 (8 Jan 2009)

Also says on the following link that one 5.8kg tub will do for a 120l Aquarium, so 2 tubs should do.

http://www.aquaessentials.co.uk/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=487

               Cheers Gordon.


----------

